# Payton's Nickname, "The Glove" is Not Fitting



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

EL SEGUNDO, Calif., May 3 - For the better part of 14 N.B.A. seasons, Gary Payton has been a nuisance for opponents, covering them like clothing - hence the nickname the Glove - while dispensing an earful of insults.

At 35, Payton is not as quick as he once was. Houston's Steve Francis spent part of the opening round of the playoffs blowing past him, and on Sunday, San Antonio's Tony Parker, 21, left him with windburn.

Payton, however, can still be a nuisance, only now he annoys the Lakers' coaching staff.

After Parker topped him in points, 20-4, and in assists, 9-3, in San Antonio's 88-78 victory in Game 1 of this Western Conference semifinal series, Payton complained about the restraints of Coach Phil Jackson's triangle offense. He said the best way to slow Parker was to attack him on offense by posting him up, tiring him out and perhaps getting him into foul trouble. Payton said the triangle did not allow him to do that.

"It's very frustrating," Payton said Sunday, revisiting a complaint he made periodically in the regular season. "It's something I've got to deal with, but I'm frustrated because I know I can go back at this kid."

On Monday, the Lakers spent more than an hour watching film of Game 1 and more than an hour on the practice court, but little, if any, of that time was spent incorporating Payton's suggestions.

"We're not specifically going to change the game plan," Jackson said. "We want to get him involved, we want to use the opportunity he has against Parker when he does, but that's not going to be just the game plan."



You Might Have To Sign Up For the Full Story


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jackson's still stubborn, he hasn't posted up payton all year and I don't think he will start now.

Payton has been diappointing this year but I think he has a point, make him work on both ends so he can't just sprint around on offence


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Jackson's still stubborn, he hasn't posted up payton all year and I don't think he will start now.
> 
> Payton has been diappointing this year but I think he has a point, make him work on both ends so he can't just sprint around on offence


I guess it will be more of the "dump it into Shaq" routine. When Shaq doesn't score it's an automatic turnover. He's either going to miss his FTs or we're going to turn it over trying to force the ball into him. In my opinion, the best way to get the ball into Shaq is through penetration. I want to see more of Kobe and GP driving to the basket and feeding Shaq the ball. I'd also like to see a lob or two thrown in his direction.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He does have somewhat of a point, Payton versus Parker on offense is almost as big of a mismatch as Shaq on Rasho. And certainly a bigger mismatch than George vs Turk, Malone on Duncan or Kobe vs Bowen.

I think the Lakers should look to playing out of a triangle some more to improve spacing versus the Spurs anyways, why not post up Payton while doing it?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The offense has been horribly sputtering for nearly a month now. Spacing and movement has been horrible. Lakers have been getting by on talent. Phil should just nut up and run pick and rolls, pick and pops, and other fairly basic plays that play to the strengths of Malone and Kobe, with Shaq getting his baskets from Kobe/Payton penetration and Payton getting his baskets by working in the box against Payton.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I think the Lakers should look to playing out of a triangle some more to improve spacing versus the Spurs anyways, why not post up Payton while doing it?


Agreed, but that's not gonna happen because Phil would consider that like admitting he's wrong. He even said the other day at practice, "I don't have to be on Gary's page, he has to be on MY page." I know he's the coach, but one of the most important things about being a leader in general is knowing what your personnel is capable of, and Phil, out of arrogance no doubt, won't consider any way but his way.


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> I think the Lakers should look to playing out of a triangle some more to improve spacing versus the Spurs anyways, why not post up Payton while doing it?



EXACTLY WHAT IVE BEEN SAYING ALL YEAR LONG!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Hey, Gary Payton, you out there? Now I know you make for a way too-easy scapegoat, what with Parker burning your butt and anyone else the Lakers try to put on him.
> 
> Truth is, there might not be anyone in the league who can shut down the 21-year-old right now. Lakers coach Phil Jackson conceded as much Thursday.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

If the glove don't fit, it's time for him to quit...that IS a shame:laugh:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, but that's not gonna happen because Phil would consider that like admitting he's wrong. He even said the other day at practice, "I don't have to be on Gary's page, he has to be on MY page." I know he's the coach, but one of the most important things about being a leader in general is knowing what your personnel is capable of, and Phil, out of arrogance no doubt, won't consider any way but his way.


Its Phil's way or the freeway as it should be.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

The glove is back, parker held to 4-14 shooting for 8 points


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Not only that, but as I said in this thread 3 days ago, Phil needs to get away from the triangle more with this team. And guess what, it led to a 100+ point performance and 20+ point blowout of the Spurs. But I mean it wasn't that obvious, the exact same results from non-tri love were apparent in the 3rd quarters of Games 1 and 2. Nah, you think that could work Phil. :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> The glove is back, parker held to 4-14 shooting for 8 points


i love GP, but the glove is now the mitten. He did a good job yesterday, but moreso the lakers did a good job of stopping Parker. Kobe guarded him, Fisher guarded him, and the team's help defense played a big part.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he is Glove, a very tiny glove.


----------

